# mk3 oil light keeps going off at random.help



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

i just did an oil change, and my jetta's oil light goes off every now and then. it is the 2.0 GL model. the oil is at the right spot, oil pump was changed maybe 5000 miles ago, it did this before too. what could be the issue?


----------



## vw GTI FL (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: mk3 oil light keeps going off at random.help (TrueNoob)*

maybe an oil pressure sender?????


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: mk3 oil light keeps going off at random.help (TrueNoob)*

How many miles on motor and what weight oil? Things wear and clearances get bigger and too thin an oil loses pressure.


----------



## DubCurious69 (Sep 8, 2009)

This is a very normal problem with these cars. Check your oil pressure sensor. Bet it's leaking out the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (DubCurious69)*

I've never seen a leaking sensor cause the oil light to come on. These cars have 2 sensors, a low press for idle and a higher press for above 2k rpm, if you don't have enough press above 2k rpm you'll get a light, and same at idle for the lower press one.


----------



## DubCurious69 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have quite a few times. If it's leaking, it won't be sending the right signal because it won't read right. The pressure may still be good but the sensor won't see it that way.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

it has 110k and iuse 10w-40


----------



## VDubberster (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (TrueNoob)*

take the pan off and make sure your pick up tube isnt clogged or damaged


----------



## gann17 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: (VDubberster)*

Also, what kind of filter are you using? I have heard of people having this problem if they are using certain kinds of filters that vw doesnt seem to like. Try picking up an oem one from your dealer (usually only about $10) and see if that cures it.


----------



## Redsoxvtek33 (Apr 10, 2009)

Same thing happened to me> replace the oil pressure sender on top of where the oil filter is


----------



## Joseph_Irwin (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been having the same problems, I noticed that if the light goes off, i'll i have to do is rev up and the the oil light stops blinking, thanks for the post, I'm going to change my sensor or look at the sender.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

Joseph_Irwin said:


> I've been having the same problems, I noticed that if the light goes off, i'll i have to do is rev up and the the oil light stops blinking, thanks for the post, I'm going to change my sensor or look at the sender.


 yup, if i rev it it goes away.. ill replace the sensor maybe sunday and let you know how it goes!


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, id say its the sender. i just did an oil cooler and o-ring and its still leaking. i sprayed the entire area of the filter stand with some inhibasole spray cleaner and i drove for a bit tonight and its coming from the sender.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

didnt get around to replacing it. forgot it was mothers day. sometime during the week i will. ill keep you all posted.


----------



## THE STIG VR6 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ive been having the same issue during my ownership of my VR (bout 4 months now) but I figured it was just more sketchy VW wiring issues like usual. So ive been Google-ing this some and I saw that some people said it could be a coolant level thing??? http://forums.projektgerman.com/showthread.php?p=129639


----------



## Jon8RFC (Dec 24, 2006)

I had the same thing. I had replaced all the oil pressure and coolant sensors/senders a long time ago. Turns out that it was part of my cluster going bad. Had it repaired by a3clusters and I don't have any random oil light, no speed sensor errors, no dash flickering, and the startup is smoother, oddly enough. 

I have a 1996 Jetta GL. The startup thing was weird and he wasn't sure about it, but whenever the dash wasn't on, after I smacked it, the idle would blip and stabilize. Since the repair, I've had zero instances of this funky issue. 

So yeah, if I had something as random as a minor startup idle issue which shouldn't even be related to the dash, it has me wonder what else it could cause besides the oil light and speed sensor problems. 

Also, at one point, I had beeping from my dash which meant "low oil pressure". I was advised on VWVortex to bump up to 10w-40 or 15w-40 and that solved it. However, I wonder if it was related to the dash being messed up.


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

i have new sensors, oil and a bunch of temp sensors. didnt put them in yet. but the oil light has not gone off since i made this thread..


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

TrueNoob said:


> i have new sensors, oil and a bunch of temp sensors. didnt put them in yet. but the oil light has not gone off since i made this thread..


hehe you scared it away. 

i just put a new oil pressure switch in my jetta last night. was having the exact same issue. only at the most random times... so if it stays good for a week i think my issue was the sender. hard to NOT try a $2.50 fix before dropping the pan


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

danielzeilstra said:


> hehe you scared it away.
> 
> i just put a new oil pressure switch in my jetta last night. was having the exact same issue. only at the most random times... so if it stays good for a week i think my issue was the sender. hard to NOT try a $2.50 fix before dropping the pan


lol ya, i already dropped the pan to replace the oil pump. i went expensive first, people were sure it was the oil pump. im waiting for it to give me problems before i change the sensor, i really want to see if that was it. and once it does flash again, ill be ready . the sensor and the tools are in the car!


----------



## itsmeee (Apr 19, 2009)

My oil pressure light started blinking on the way back from going up a mountain. I pulled over and went to add some oil since I know it burns a little, though I had added some recently. Level seemed fairly good though I topped it off anyway and went on my way with no lights. Later that day I was going for another drive and it started again so I checked the level which was fine and figured it must be the pump. 



It's not RPM related (idle to 5k kept it on). 


The engine has around 250k on it. 


Speedo and RPM gauges don't work. 


No beeps. 

No abnormal engine noise. 

 

I'm guessing it is actually the oil pump being either clogged or failed, thoughts? 

Is this guide right for an oil pump change? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5085372-Early-99-jetta-mk3-oil-pump-diy


----------



## Jdessartmkiii (Jan 21, 2017)

*Oil pressure issues??*

So I have a 96gl and a couple weeks ago my oil light started going off at random. Then it started to misfire and wasn't getting oil. At least I believe that was the issue. I replaced my oil pan gasket my oil filter and my spark plugs along with my breather hose because it broke in 3 places. It started running fine. Better than usual actually. And then after about 3 hours of driving it started to die on me. I had to pop the clutch multiple times to keep it going. If I didn't give It gas the entire time it would die. Then about a mile down the road it just died. Tried popping the clutch and It just locked up the wheels. Went back the next morning and it started up. Like **** andhad a super sluggish turnover. I was able to get it down the road and it died again. Is this an oil pressure issue? Some of the research I have done has said engine bearings? Just don't want to order parts I don't need. Just need to get it running well enough to last untill I engine swap it


----------

